

Ten year old Detroit entrepreneur gets free office space for her company - rmason
http://www.michipreneur.com/youn-detroit-kidpreneur-gets-free-office-space/

======
rmason
I think for a ten year old she's got an awesome pitch for her candle company.
Maybe that's because she's been selling since age three.

